# Help! - Bleeding day 10 after 2 day transfer!



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Think it may be all over for us and just wondering if anyone has had bleeding in their 2ww and gone on to get a BFP?

Had 2 grade 1, 8 cell embies transferred on Monday 12th, everything seemed okay until bedtime last night, had a wee and bright red blood on the paper. Had more today and do feel periody. Care have advised that I rest and put my feet up and use 4 pessaries now instead of two but i'm not holding out too much hope.

I have never bled this early - AF has come just after test day on previous attempts, today is day 10 - what do you think girls, is there still a glimmer of hope or shall I resign myself to a BFN??

Any feedback would really be appreciated!
Thanks,
Bec x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hi bec, 
of course theres still hope
i had bleeding and real bad af pains but look at me im 12 weeks plus
and i no its gonna be real hard for you but hang on in there x rest and take things easy
love suexx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks so much Sue for replying so quickly, can I ask you a couple of questions please sweet? Did you bleed a lot? Mine was just when I wiped at first but has now more or less filled a panty liner (sorry if TMI!) How long did you bleed for? How far into your 2ww were you?

Thanks again! Oh and huge congrats to you   
Bec xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hi, i think first bleed was a bit when i wiped 11dpt that lasted a day then the next bleed was 20dpt that lasted 2 days and was a fair bit.
i did end up going to the epu as the pain was real bad where i had bloods for level done and then a scan.xx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for your help, will hang on in there - what will be will be!

Hope that the rest of your pregnancy is happy and healthy!

Take care,
Bec x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

fingers crossed for you love x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

hi Bec,

Another one with bleeding in 2ww then a BFP!  Mine was just like the start of AF apart from the timing, it was bright red and fairly heavy.  It started day 9 of 2ww (IUI, so 9dpo) and continued until day 16 although it did tail off after a couple of days.  I assumed it was over, had a bucket of wine on day 11 and then found out it was a BFP on day 14.....oops!  I'm nearly 13 weeks now.

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya pip hey a big congratulations to you love xx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for your response Pip and huge congratsto you too!

It's the not knowing that's just soooo hard - i'm really not holding out much hope, have had some quite strong pains in the last hour and i've filled another panty liner (sorry tmi!) Blood is dark red now and quite thickish (sorry far tmi!!) What do you think??

I have an early test in my drawer and thinking of using in the morning to put me out of my misery, OTD next Tuesday.

Thanks again chick,

Bec xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi - wondering how you are getting on?
I test on 3rd Nov and have bad AF pains today - my tummy is HUGE!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

Roshop- just wondered how you are hun   

g.s- good luck

Sue and pip- good luck with your pregnancies x x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, 

This thread has been really helpful to me.. I am sitting here in bed with tears as woke up this morning and on wiping had bleeding. THat was bright red. there was then a tiny bit more but darker. I haven't looked since as too scared!!!!

I am 12dpt and the embies were Day 3 when transferred. I have been getting mild AF pains for about 4 days but strangely don't have any today. 

It feels like it is all over and I just want to bury my head in the duvet. DH has pursuaded me not to go into work and Ill call hosp when they open.

Why is this happening to me?! I know, sorry, me, me, me but I am terrified.

Looking at earlier posts it may not be the end.. I really hope not. Any advice on what I should do??

Where would I be without FF?!


 to all

xxx


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Hang on in there Chablisgirl!     It's terrifying here isn't it!!! I'm 11d post ET and thought I'd found a bleed on Sunday evening - tiny spot of pinky-red and convinced myself it was over and AF was here ( !) Spent all day yesterday thinking I could feel bleeding and going to the loo every five minutes knicker checking... It's hideous! But so far so good...

I spent a lot of time reading on here yesterday, as you can imagine... and I'm no expert (nowhere near!) but it sounds like you might be having an implantation bleed...  I do hope so!  
  

Take care and let us know how you get on,
love &    

Shebear


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Dear Rospop,

You might find this a little odd that a bloke is replying to this so forgive me if that sounds a little weird. Me and d/w are on or have just passed 2ww and had a BFP last Wednesday and then on Thursday she had a bleed, we had two grade one embies put in on a five day blast, these were donor eggs, since the Thursday when she started bleeding i looked all over this site to find any stories that were similar to the experience we just had and of course looked all over the internet, for me its one of those things where you know very little about until it affects you and then when you are touched by it you know a lot more, essentially you cannot be pregnant and have a period, the bleed can be through implantation or it could be vaginal bleed or possibly that one of the embies have been lost and the other remains, d/w wife phoned the clinic and they supported that view, there advice was to carry on with the support drugs and rest up and carry on as you would have if nothing had happened, easy i know, we did ask if we should do a poas test and they said it could give a false reading due to the volume of drugs in the system and the advice given here from everybody was to go back to the clinic and get a blood test which will determine the level of hormones in the blood, d/w still feels as though she is pregnant as she still has sore and itchy (.) (.) as she had just before we tested positive, again it could be the drugs doing that albeit we hope not, from experience i have found myself searching everywhere to find identical situations/symptoms to us and i think someone earlier had responded as much and i think that gives you comfort when you need it most, one of my wife's best friends bled for the first three months of her pregnancy and went on to have a healthy boy who is about 14 now, so it is possible, not natural i agree however best if luck to you, since we are experiencing this at the same time please by all means reply here as i look in frequently all day long and will respond when i see, I'll answer the best i can of course, god luck to you and i sincerely hope it works out for you 

Dell Boy


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi. Hope all you ladies who have started bleeding are ok. I am now having strong a/f pains and am so scared it will come. Am now 13 days past transfer. Same stage as I was last time I started bleeding. Am so desperate for this to work it hurts


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Nic, Honey!    Hoping for the best for you.
  

Shebear


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry that I didn't come back to update you all, unfortunately for us it was a BFN, my bleeding just got heavier and heavier and I just knew it was over. Care still insisted that I carry on with the suppos but let me test a couple of days earlier than the OTD.

We have a frostie waiting for us which we're going to use in the New Year, fingers crossed! That'll then be the end of the road for us, we're already so very blessed to have one IVF miracle.

Nic, when I was pg with Alfie I was sooooo convinced my period was coming, had all the signs, AF pains the lot so please keep positive chick.

Wishing you all the very best with your treatment, thanks ever so much for your lovely posts, keep positive all,

Love Bec x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya guys am on   and on day 10 pET it was a 3dt.

Yest in the afternon I got some pinkish brown discharge and did get a bit   as I have read about implantation bleeding. However I then started getting more brown blood and still have it today even more so, its not red yet but more than yesy. Im having very slight pulling feelings but not big cramps!

Im     that it will be okay but you just dont know do you.

I hope everyone is okay and dont get to down as its not over yet and we need to stay positive to save our energy.
Heres some for everyone            

Not sure if I should call the ACU or not!!!!!

lots of love and    xxx


----------



## frances29 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,

This is my first time on this site, so not sure if I am doing it right. I had my ET last Monday so I have 4 days left until I test. Today I have bad period pains and there was some pink when I went to the loo. Is this normal, ir does it mean it hasnt worked. This is our first cycle.

x


----------



## sw197 (May 18, 2009)

i am in the same boat on day 12! did a test and got BFN, but clinic say to stick with it and test on correct day which is tomorrow! can't see things changing much, but its hard to know as they did say some people have a bleed and are still positive on test day. Good luck!


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Rospop - I'm so sorry to hear your news!    

Rose - I'm on day 12 post ET (OTD Friday) and found a tiny pinky-red spot on Sunday evening (day 9), which of course I thought was AF (the  ) although it's not come to anything yet...  Ever since I've been aware of slight "feelings" - not pains or cramps either... - and I'm starting to think they are just par for the course, I may be kidding myself but I think I notice them most after my Cyclogest... I hope &   yours amounts to nothing too!    

Frances - That makes you around day 9 doesn't it? I don't really know but I've done lots of reading on here since Sunday... and it sounds like that could be an implantation bleed. Hoping &   for you!

SW - Try & stay   Honey! I see from my surfing on here that lots of people have bleeding then BFPs and it's possible to get a BFN when you're pregnant if you test too early because the HCG level increases with time... Wishing you all the best for tomorrow!    

Love &     to you all,

Shebear


----------



## Rmarps (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi ladies
I thought I'd just pop on to try and give some hope. TMI alert, i had Brown/red discharge on days 12 and 13. OTD was day 18 and i got a BFP. I've had AF pains the whole time and have been convinced i was gonna get full AF. I too have read up on implantation bleeds and it happens between day 6 and 12? 
Good luck 
Rach
xxx


----------



## madmeg11 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hiya, sorry to hear that your test was negative. Like yourself i have now got my AF a whole six days early.... so gutted. Like yourselves we hope to wake up someone snowbabies in the new year... Good luck Hun and hope to see you on this website again in the new year xxxxxxxxx Ive still to test but really cant see the point as my actually test date is not until next Wednesday (18th Nov) xxxxxx needless to say if i test and its positive ill buy a lottery ticket lol.... realistically its not gonna happen as its probably the heaviest AF Ive ever had.


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

I too bled 7days into my 2ww & was convinced my period had come as the blood started off dark brown then pinkish.
Then slight blood for the next two days on & off & then a full blown period. I bled more heavier than usual & stopped all meds & assumed it was a BFN until today 7 days later 4 days after my OTD & got a positive on a clear blue pee stick. two blue lines & a digital saying 1-2 wks pregnant.
I'm in    but will go for bloods in the morning so fingers & toes crossed  

2babies x


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much Rmarps and 2babies - I'm 11dp2dt (11 days past 2 day transfer).  Yesterday I experienced mild pulling period pains and today it has got stronger and stronger, and I have red blood when I wipe.  I've also felt warmer today (usually get flushes before AF).  I have spent much of today expecting full-blown AF to arrive any minute and have felt down but you have given me hope!  THANK YOU!  Its not over til its over!  Test date isn't til next Monday (17 days after transfer)!!!


----------



## sazzle73 (Oct 22, 2009)

i started with full blown Af last saturday on day it was due, bled for 5 days, pg tests saying pregnant and have gone from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks and my blood level has doubled so i guess you could say i am pregnant! Had the worst week of my life, don't despair on the blood front, i am an example of red blood the lot and still BFP!!!


----------

